# Achilles Tendon



## BigGameHunter (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone here ever have pain in achilles tendon?  I recently had a car accident banged up my back, walked funny for about a month and as a result, Im having pain in both tendons/heels.  Seeing chiropractor that has tenatively scheduled me an MRI for each heel.  It seems to be getting better with excercises they are having me do but still very painful.  Back is healing up with therapy.  It feels like someone took a bat and smashed both my heels.

Im also curious to know if deca/NPP would be an option for tendon pain relief and rehab.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 26, 2013)

I've never had Achilles problems, but I am fighting tennis elbow/tendonitis.  Nandro seems to help some, but it's not a magic bullet the way it is for joint pain.  At least not for me.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 26, 2013)

achilles injury is no joke...thats the reason why my legs arent close to the size they once were..

be careful...if that things tears ur fukked


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 26, 2013)

The heel pain makes it sound almost like plantar fascitis. My wife wound up with that after she had hip bursitis and was walking funny. I voodoo Floss her ankle and she stretches it. Also helps to roll the arch with a lacrosse ball.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 26, 2013)

Yaya said:


> achilles injury is no joke...thats the reason why my legs arent close to the size they once were..
> 
> be careful...if that things tears ur fukked



I can teach you to squat with no ankle flexion. That would get your legs back to size.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I can teach you to squat with no ankle flexion. That would get your legs back to size.



I see a squat box in your future


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> The heel pain makes it sound almost like plantar fascitis. My wife wound up with that after she had hip bursitis and was walking funny. I voodoo Floss her ankle and she stretches it. Also helps to roll the arch with a lacrosse ball.



Pob i think nailed this ..... i know two other people that had identical problems he described his wife having.....start with what he recommends and move from there...


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh btw...i didnt know about car accident. ....glad your ok brother. ..


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 26, 2013)

Nandrolone works great for me, but it is only masking the underlying problem. It does nothing to actually help the tendons heal. You have to be careful because you can actually be doing more damage that you won't notice until you get off the deca/NPP.

You don't want to mess with your Achilles. If you tear your Achilles, it's no bueno.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I voodoo Floss her ankle and she stretches it.


I voodoo floss Ms Pops balloon knot daily


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 2, 2014)

Well several months after the accident my smoking hot chiropractor is done with my back.  GTG there, the tendons in my heels are jacked still.  They sent me to a doctor, Ive got bursitis from walking gingerly for a month after the wreck.  Guess what they are giving me???  Steroid shots in the heels, tendons and more therapy.

Im ready to be done with this.  Tired of hurting.  I don't even care about the lawsuit against the semi that hit me 6 times.


----------

